# Dec 1964 coppertone Super Deluxe find



## rlhender (Oct 3, 2013)

found a nice pretty original bike, Grips, seat, and front tire and she will be great. Started tearing down to clean and it looks like it has never been taken apart except for front wheel and seat....looks to be a survivor bike.


----------



## Butch (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice find. Looks like it will clean up really well too.


----------



## pkh1974 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice find.  You even got the correct sissy bar.  Throw some white walls on there to really make it pop.


----------



## rlhender (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a couple with white walls, I have only seen a few with the original black wall tires 

Rick


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 16, 2013)

*SD*

Hi all that looks great,makes me what to work on mine wish mine was a nice as yours.


----------



## vincev (Oct 16, 2013)

Ah,you got it.I saw that one.Nice find.


----------



## rlhender (Oct 27, 2013)

vincev said:


> Ah,you got it.I saw that one.Nice find.




Are you sure it is the same one? This one was not for sale I found it with more bikes

Rick


----------

